# NI...not going as planned



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

NI order turned up yesterday and Binky just will no eat it. Had to go back to kibble and puppy milk this morning


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I don't feed NI but I'm sure I've read that NI suggest you add some warm water initially to release the scent. Maybe ring NI as I've heard they are really helpful over the phone.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

The only flavours that Molly seems interested in are the ones with Tripe!! 

She did like the Turkey one but she is thee fussiest little monkey ever.. So embarrassing on 

walks when people offer her treats and she sticks her nose up at them


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Or try mixing a little of the kibble into it?


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

flounder_1 said:


> I don't feed NI but I'm sure I've read that NI suggest you add some warm water initially to release the scent. Maybe ring NI as I've heard they are really helpful over the phone.


Ah good idea I will give them a call! Thank you


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

KCsunshine said:


> Or try mixing a little of the kibble into it?


Yep tried that too! Soft and hard


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Does anyone out there just feed their dog Ceaser??!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Haha... My mum picked it up one day for Molly and I looked at her in disgust!!! My brother is always saying to me.. "Why don't you just feed her Pedigree Chum like EVERY other dog?"!!!

But I'll tell you this(in my best Rab C Nesbitt accent) I'd be tempted if it meant she'd eat!!!!
Well.. Maybe not 

It drives me crackers though watching her go up to her bowl then walk away


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Haha... My mum picked it up one day for Molly and I looked at her in disgust!!! My brother is always saying to me.. "Why don't you just feed her Pedigree Chum like EVERY other dog?"!!!
> 
> But I'll tell you this(in my best Rab C Nesbitt accent) I'd be tempted if it meant she'd eat!!!!
> Well.. Maybe not
> ...


 I know what you mean! I just want her to eat something!! She must be hungry as a mouthful of kibble so far today is not enough to sustain surely 

My oh says the same..what is wrong with pedigree chum for goodness sakes!!


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

i am sure that when a dog is hungry, as long as they are well , they will eat, it may take a day or so, and i think the bowl should be picked up again after 15 minutes and not offered until the next meal would normally be given, i give natures menu nuggets, which go down well here x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Have you tried Molly with a raw chicken wing or rib?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Clare, I was actually going to ask you about your plan for a DIY raw diet on the other thread you posted on. I had asked Karen (Wilfiboy) only recently too as I knew she did her own raw diet.

Yes Molly does like chicken wings and has them most mornings as they are a pretty safe bet with her. She also likes Mackerel etc, have tried Sardines not sure she was overly keen.

Anyway, I would be happy (perhaps also a mug) to keep feeding her various things like this if it means she eats but my concern is that it's not a well balanced diet like NI. 
There's no carbohydrate in there and there must be other essential supplements lacking in her diet that a growing puppy should have 

All advice VERY greatly received


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

There is a really good web site for raw feeding, when I remember what it is and find it I'll post it on here. I'm still researching the DIY raw myself but happy to share what I find. I'm determined to stick with raw as truly believe it's the best you can give your dog.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Was it one of these sites Clare?? 

http://www.landywoods.co.uk/puppies-dogs.html
http://www.barfworld.com/
http://www.rawfoodvets.com/links

Karen (wilfiboy) kindly gave me them 
Would love to hear how you get on x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ehhhhh Clare did you know I'd learnt how to add a link, clever ehh x 
Mairi were those sites any good ? I've bought the Green Food supplement from Landywoods, it's fairly prices but will last forever. Green Food have their own site so it could be cheaper from them x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Added warm water to the 4pm feed and she had a few mouthfuls...slight progress


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Duckdog said:


> Added warm water to the 4pm feed and she had a few mouthfuls...slight progress


I too have a fussy pup when it come to NI.She just sits and looks at it.My breeder suggested feeding it to her on m finger.I did and she eats every last bit  I'm just not sure I want to be doing this every meal time  worth a go though.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

So went to my friends tonight for a curry, wine and doggy play date  and her pug had a bowl of Well beloved and before I knew what had happened Binky had ate the lot!! So she gave me a 'sample' to try (it is not puppy variety, so I will only try one meal in the morning) and if she eats it with the enthusiasm she did tonight, I can see myself switching. No poo as yet so will wait and see if she gets an upset tum with all the different foods she has had in the last 48 hours!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Ehhhhh Clare did you know I'd learnt how to add a link, clever ehh x
> Maori were those sites any good ? I've bought the Green Food supplement from Landywoods, it's fairly prices but will last forever. Green Food have their own site so it could be cheaper from them x


Yes really good sites Karen. 
With a little guidance from sites like these and people on here , I can hopefully sort some form of decent balanced diet out...Fingers crossed!! 
X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> So went to my friends tonight for a curry, wine and doggy play date  and her pug had a bowl of Well beloved and before I knew what had happened Binky had ate the lot!! So she gave me a 'sample' to try (it is not puppy variety, so I will only try one meal in the morning) and if she eats it with the enthusiasm she did tonight, I can see myself switching. No poo as yet so will wait and see if she gets an upset tum with all the different foods she has had in the last 48 hours!


How's Binky following her meal out last night?  

You might just not have found a food she likes and should be Encouraged that she scoffed it. I have heard a few report dodgey tums on JWB but she may be ok... Hopefully you'll have something in place soon and won't be struggling like me at nearly 8 months 
xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy loved NI when I first got her but she very quickly went off it. Maybe it is because it is like baby food and no fun to eat? I also found it expensive. I now use a mixture of raw to go minces (cheaper than NI but no added ingredients) and add a bone type meal every day aswell such as a chicken wing, lamb neck or other neck. Daisy will eat the plain chicken mince but always prefers the tripe mixes.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes Sarah... I wonder too if its the consistency that puts Molly off. 
So do you think a chicken wing or whatever bone in the morning and then one of these minces.. Will have a look at Raw to Go...in the evening Would be adequate? 
Good to hear what others do thanks 
X


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> How's Binky following her meal out last night?
> 
> You might just not have found a food she likes and should be Encouraged that she scoffed it. I have heard a few report dodgey tums on JWB but she may be ok... Hopefully you'll have something in place soon and won't be struggling like me at nearly 8 months
> xx


Binky is totally fine!! This morning she ate one and a half bowls of JWB and then had 3 poo's  which were all firm and normal...good girl Binky! 

So (another!) trip to PAH later to buy the puppy version. 

Thank you for asking..hope she continues to eat it!

Got a freezer full of NI now what to do with that...casserole anyone?!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aah Sam, delighted for you ... AND her 

She must feel a lot more satisfied with a fuller tummy 

I know... I should have shares in PAH... They know Molly well


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you Mairi! She def has a lot more energy this morning and is being cheeky too! 
Binky has not been introduced to the delights of PAH as yet...that is later today!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't believe that gorgeous face could be cheeky 

Enjoy PAH... oh the excitement of a Sunday afternoon!!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> I don't believe that gorgeous face could be cheeky
> 
> Enjoy PAH... oh the excitement of a Sunday afternoon!!!


Yep rock and roll my life!!


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Pleased Binky has found something she likes, although Natural Instinct is very popular on here I suppose it's not for all dogs liking she may prefer it when she's a little older perhaps i would ring the supplier and ask how long it will keep in the freezer. I don't raw feed mine personally and have kept both of mine on the same kibble they had from being weaned I very rarely get tummy problems and there no2' s are always solid to pick up if I do get tummy probs it's from treats, I've just had a bad experience this wk with dodgy tummy and my pup and treats so now I'm really being careful what he has apart from his Royal Canin. JWB is a good dry food so I'm sure she will do well on it and also they have a few different flavours which is handy if they get bored. X


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Kody&Beau said:


> Pleased Binky has found something she likes, although Natural Instinct is very popular on here I suppose it's not for all dogs liking she may prefer it when she's a little older perhaps i would ring the supplier and ask how long it will keep in the freezer. I don't raw feed mine personally and have kept both of mine on the same kibble they had from being weaned I very rarely get tummy problems and there no2' s are always solid to pick up if I do get tummy probs it's from treats, I've just had a bad experience this wk with dodgy tummy and my pup and treats so now I'm really being careful what he has apart from his Royal Canin. JWB is a good dry food so I'm sure she will do well on it and also they have a few different flavours which is handy if they get bored. X


Went to PAH and got the puppy version of JWB so flipping fingers crossed she eats it!! I know what you mean about treats, she has had some dried venison (waitrose special...posh pup!) and hotdog today so we will see later! 

That is a good plan to see if it keeps...if not anyone local to me (cheltenham) who would like some puppy NI is welcome to it!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

My dog who is an absolute dustbin does not like NI either. He refuses all things raw, chicken wings are a huge no no!


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Went to PAH and got the puppy version of JWB so flipping fingers crossed she eats it!! I know what you mean about treats, she has had some dried venison (waitrose special...posh pup!) and hotdog today so we will see later!
> 
> That is a good plan to see if it keeps...if not anyone local to me (cheltenham) who would like some puppy NI is welcome to it!


Ooh hope she's ok its funny because it was a venison sausage that Kody had that I think started him off with bad tum. X


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Yes Sarah... I wonder too if its the consistency that puts Molly off.
> So do you think a chicken wing or whatever bone in the morning and then one of these minces.. Will have a look at Raw to Go...in the evening Would be adequate?
> Good to hear what others do thanks
> X


Using the same weight guide as NI, I would give a small bone dinner such as a chicken neck or wing and then make up the difference with the mince. At first Daisy wouldn't eat the plain chicken or turkey but she will now and I think it is beacuse there is more variety in her diet. Necks are great especially in the summer, I think of them as doggy lolly pops. What I feed wouldn't suit some people as Daisy wont eat veg but not all raw feeders believe that dogs need this in their diet. Basically if my dogs are happy then I am happy!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks Sarah...Yes I worried too about the veg content as at the moment she's getting very little in the way of it. There doesn't seem to be much 'bulk' either or maybe that's just me thinking she needs meat, potatoes and 2 veg 

Ive made it my mission this week to try and sort it out... Will see how it goes xx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Kody&Beau said:


> Ooh hope she's ok its funny because it was a venison sausage that Kody had that I think started him off with bad tum. X


Uh oh!! How long did it take to affect kody?


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Uh oh!! How long did it take to affect kody?


It was by the next day the runs started but don't worry too much it may just have been too rich for Kody my friends dogs ate them too and she said they were fine. X


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Kody&Beau said:


> It was by the next day the runs started but don't worry too much it may just have been too rich for Kody my friends dogs ate them too and she said they were fine. X


Thanks I will keep everything crossed she copes!


----------

